# Hand scrubbing gutters



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been doing allot of gutter scrubbing lately. (well my grunts are).
we clean the oxidation off by hand scrubbing with bleach, usually when we powerwash. The black lines don't seem to get clean with just the wand even at close range.Neighbors are getting jealous and its really catching on, does anyone else actually hand scrub like us? (it is charged for)
Does anyone have any suggestions for a chemical that will remove the marks without scrubbing?


----------

